# U.S. Marriage Attestation Procedures



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

These steps tell you how a U.S. married couple can have their marriage certificate attested to before coming to the UAE. The steps are from my wife's employer, the Higher Colleges of Technology. We followed them and the whole process was pretty simple and efficient. In our case, we had an extra original certificate from our County Clerk and so we skipped steps 1 and 2.

U.S. Marriage Attestation Procedures

Step 1
Photocopy of document signed by a Notary Public 

Step 2 
Endorsed by: 

County Clerk of the county in which the document was commissioned. This step may be omitted if the Secretary of State 
(Step 3) will directly certify the Notary Public’s (Step 1) signature.

Step 3 
Endorsed by: 
Secretary of State of the state in which the document was executed. 
Information on the offices of Secretaries of State for the US States:
http://travel.state.gov/law/legal/treaty
free grants document authentication florida at statelocal.net

Step 4 
Endorsed by the US Department of State Authentications Office

State Annex 1 
518 23rd St, N.W, Columbia Plaza
Washington, DC 20520
Tel: 202 647 5002 
Toll free: 1- 800- 688 - 9889 
Fax: (202) 663 - 3636
Email: mailto:[email protected]
U.S. Department of State

The processing time for authentication requests sent by mail is five(5) working days or less

Step 5 

Final Authentication:

If you are in the US:
Attested by: 
UAE Embassy 
3522 International Court NW 
Washington DC 20037 
Tel: (202) 243-2400 
Welcome to the UAE Embassy in Washington, DC | UAE Embassy in Washington, DC 

Please call the US Federal Information Center toll-free at 800 688 9889 or (301) 722 9000 for further advice and directions, as 
well as address and telephone information for the various states. This office is open from Monday through Friday.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Another option, in case you don't want to deal with the government agencies, is to hire a document service. The one we used was:

ASAP Document Services
ASAP Document Services

They were recommended by the UAE embassy in the U.S. My only recommendation is to have your final documents sent to a US address, as this will decrease the price.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

md000 said:


> Another option, in case you don't want to deal with the government agencies, is to hire a document service. The one we used was:
> 
> ASAP Document Services
> ASAP Document Services
> ...


I used ASAP Documents for all of my Attestation processes and they were very good.


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

At $245 for one document I hope they are good.


----------

